# Is this ex pen too small?



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm considering this ex-pen:






I like that the gate would allow both me and pup to step over into it easily. And the size seems better. The Iris 8 panel is too large, and the Iris 4 panel seems to small. Can you guys tell me if this one is large enough?

I'm in Canada so don't want to order from US. if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I see what you are saying, I like a step-over too.
Though, some folks who have had "jumpers" might chime in.
(Your pup is so cute).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it's pretty funny that they call it a "cat exercize pen. I haven't met a cat in my life that would be slowed down by that for a moment!!!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

It looks like a nice practical size actually. I have three; the Iris, a Midwest, and this Richell.

You're right, the Iris is pretty small but can be useful in areas where space is limited, such as on a patio, where I use mine.

The Midwest ex-pen is easily portable (outdoors, visiting family, etc.) but has a 'flimsy' feel to it.

I like the Richell because you can buy a sliding door divider for it and create a toilet area as I did with the Piddle Place. The Richell also comes with a floor pan to protect your floor and catch any messes.










One final thought: the horizontal bars on the Paw Hut can be used like ladder rungs helping your dog to escape, a common complaint with the Iris.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hmmm the Richell does look nice though certainly pricier for something I'm thinking I'll get a year of use out of? 

Not having had my own pup before I can't imagine them climbing out of pens like these. But it seems to be a common comment. If it's 32" high can they still get out do you think? I would really like to avoid buying anything twice but I don't really have any way to know in advance if our guy will be a climber or not...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Buy an expen with the thought in mind that you may need to use it from time to time over the life of your dog. For puppies it is a great tool for preventing potty accidents until your puppy has the necessary control and understanding of where he is suppose to potty. The expen will also provide a safe place for your puppy to hang out when you can't watch him. As your dog gets older, the expen is useful if you have workman in the house or if you do any type of household project. If your pup is ever sick or injured an expen provides a good space for recuperation. If you choose to use an expen in this way over the life of your dog it will be less stressful for him if you have him spend time in his expen fairly regularly so he always feels secure and comfortable there.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

In that case, since I am in a small condo, I would rate my priorities for an ex pen as such:
- ease of folding and putting away
- small size when folded and put away
- quality that can withstand puppy as well as adult dog
- ease of interaction with dog inside pen, and ease of dog going in and out with no human lifting

What would fit my bill then? So many decisions!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Naturelover said:


> Hmmm the Richell does look nice though certainly pricier for something I'm thinking I'll get a year of use out of?


It's a fair point, and the reality is I only really "needed" needed it for about a month - but Pucks104's thought about having it available for the long-term is a good one.

My place is not really spacious either but I feel she needs a place where she can go, or I can put her, as need be; medical issues, perhaps certain guests, safety, what have you.

They make an optional top for this one also. Fortunately Rory is not a climber and she's (I hope) given up her early efforts to jump out. That this is rectangular as opposed to square fits my needs better as well.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Hmmm the Richell does look nice though certainly pricier for something I'm thinking I'll get a year of use out of?
> 
> Not having had my own pup before I can't imagine them climbing out of pens like these. But it seems to be a common comment. If it's 32" high can they still get out do you think? I would really like to avoid buying anything twice but I don't really have any way to know in advance if our guy will be a climber or not...


I ADORE the look of that Richell pen&#8230; But couldn't justify the cost. Even at 4 1/2, we still sue the ex-pen gates from time to time&#8230; for visiting dogs, to keep Kodi away from the blueberry bushes (he'll gorge ), to keep him out of a room where we are painting, etc. And it was up ALL the time until he was 2. He was in it whenever we were out of the house.

As far as the height is concerned, this is SO puppy-dependent, and there is no way of knowing ahead of time. There are TINY puppies, like Suzi's Maddie, who will, scale ANY pen, and then Kodi, who is a trained agility dog, will wait patiently, wagging his tail, with his front feet on the top edge of a 20" ex-pen and not challenge it.

From what I've seen, if you get a climber, they are going to climb out of anything. (and it really IS more climbing than "jumping") And the higher the pen, the more chance that they will hurt themselves fall off the far side. The ones that respect the pen as "their space" probably wouldn't cross it if it were a foot high. For the climbers, you are probably going to have to resort to a crate or a covered ex-pen to really keep them confined.

MY problem with the taller ex-pens is that they are hard to step over, even for me, with my long legs. Yes, some have a gate that you can step through, but when you have a puppy in one arm and the food bowl in the other arm, stepping over is a big advantage.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> In that case, since I am in a small condo, I would rate my priorities for an ex pen as such:
> - ease of folding and putting away
> - small size when folded and put away
> - quality that can withstand puppy as well as adult dog
> ...


The Midwest with a gate. It's one of the cheaper options too.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay, sounds good. Thanks all!

I heard the midwest ones maybe wouldn't be sturdy enough but I can always strap it to a nearby table leg or something. 

What about the crate? Does that need to be in there with the pup, or should that be separate from the ex pen? Just a 2nd bed, water, pee pad, toys in the ex pen? If they can get on top of the crate then they can get out, right?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Naturelover said:


> Okay, sounds good. Thanks all!
> 
> I heard the midwest ones maybe wouldn't be sturdy enough but I can always strap it to a nearby table leg or something.
> 
> What about the crate? Does that need to be in there with the pup, or should that be separate from the ex pen? Just a 2nd bed, water, pee pad, toys in the ex pen? If they can get on top of the crate then they can get out, right?


Yes, some puppies will use the crate as a step to help them escape the expen. You would need to position the crate in such a way that if your puppy did figure out how to get on top of it that he/she couldn't then escape the expen. I chose not to put a crate in Leo's expen - just a bed (when he was younger just pieces of washable fleece fabric so there was no stuffing for him to swallow if he chewed the bedding), a Lixit water bottle (added when he was a bit older and learned to spill his water bowl for attention), a mat to feed him on, and toys. Leo never used an indoor potty option as he breeder had started the puppies going outside and I didn't want to cause confusion with my other dogs. But if you use an indoor potty option you will want that in the expen also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To avoid the possibility of Kodi using the crate to climb out, we used a tall crate and attached it to the outside of his pen. That gave him more room in his pen too.

Outer people situate the pen so that the crate can be in a corner of the pen with walls behind both sides. That also stops the climbing problem.

The bigger problem for us was that Kodi eventually refused to use this nice big crate and ONLY wanted his little plastic crates. Go figure.  But by then we weren't using the ex-pen anyway.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I have an ex pen that I bought 20 years ago to take on camping and boating trips. These days I use it as a double-door barrier to keep the dogs out of my dining room and off of my nice rug. Had I known, I would have chosen something more attractive! Mine is the basic one that you find in any pet store.


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nature lover, I am not sure if you purchased your ex pen yet, but I just ordered one online at Walmart with free shipping! I searched around and then noticed they had the same one much cheaper!! Good luck!

Your baby is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

jsmith2615 said:


> Nature lover, I am not sure if you purchased your ex pen yet, but I just ordered one online at Walmart with free shipping! I searched around and then noticed they had the same one much cheaper!! Good luck!
> 
> Your baby is soooo cute!!!


Hi Janine, thanks, I purchased one before I brought the little guy home. Ended up with a 30" metal TuffCrate which I'm very happy with so far. Archer seems to like being in there and it has room for his rascal dog, bed, & crate. So he is fine in there when I step out of the house. He does like his crate but he will be a bit whiny if I put him in there when he doesn't feel like it. Anyway, so far I think I was perfectly prepared for his arrival, very much due to all the helpful folks here!


----------

